# Any benefit to having 2 Bolts on the same account if located in different states?



## wiles01 (Mar 22, 2006)

My wife has had a Tivo Bolt for a few years. Currently she is on contract in Alabama.

I just purchased a Tivo Bolt yesterday for our primary home in Kansas.

Both of the units are on separate accounts.

Would there be any benefit to having both of the Bolts attached to the same account? Would they be able to see each other over the internet or share content back and forth? Or are they required to actually be on the same LAN for any of that functionality?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wiles01 said:


> My wife has had a Tivo Bolt for a few years. Currently she is on contract in Alabama.
> 
> I just purchased a Tivo Bolt yesterday for our primary home in Kansas.
> 
> ...


The only benefit would be if you used a VPN between them and streamed or transferred content between them.

Or if you are still using the HDUI. You could pull shows off one TiVo. And take the content to the other location to put on the TiVo there. Which is what I do sometimes with a TiVo at a location in another state.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> The only benefit would be if you used a VPN between them and streamed or transferred content between them.
> 
> Or if you are still using the HDUI. You could pull shows off one TiVo. And take the content to the other location to put on the TiVo there. Which is what I do sometimes with a TiVo at a location in another state.


One additional benefit is that you could access both TiVos with a the TiVo App without having to sign-in twice for out-of-the-home streaming.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

There are no benefits at all to have them on separate accounts


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

scandia101 said:


> There are no benefits at all to have them on separate accounts


Yes, there is at least one benefit to having them separate, it's called "divorce".


----------



## kendq (Jan 12, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> The only benefit would be if you used a VPN between them and streamed or transferred content between them..


I thought that VPN wouldn't work, I'd like to share between my winter home and summer home, but have had to revert to a Slingbox. have you actually seen a VPN work with Tivo's ? I searched the forum and everything I read said they need the same Gateway


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What ends up being the problem is which connection to use for TiVo and which connection to use for Internet. It needs specific attention...

-KP


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

wiles01 said:


> Would there be any benefit to having both of the Bolts attached to the same account?


If they are on the same account, you could manage/access both with a single TiVo Online login.

Scott


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lujan said:


> Yes, there is at least one benefit to having them separate, it's called "divorce".


That's a reason for separate accounts, not a benefit of separate accounts Unless moving Tivos to separate accounts also grants a divorce.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

kendq said:


> I thought that VPN wouldn't work, I'd like to share between my winter home and summer home, but have had to revert to a Slingbox. have you actually seen a VPN work with Tivo's ? I searched the forum and everything I read said they need the same Gateway


A few years ago in that scenario I formed a TAP tunnel between two routers using the same 255.255.255.0 address scheme, carefully divided, and had a Roamio and a Premiere see each other and play. But both were 5mbps uploads, so it took a long time and was otherwise kind of disruptive. I didn't pursue it, because so many premium channels now make internet access possible.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

wiles01 said:


> My wife has had a Tivo Bolt for a few years. Currently she is on contract in Alabama.
> 
> I just purchased a Tivo Bolt yesterday for our primary home in Kansas.
> 
> ...


I think you might be able to access the content on each other's Bolt using out of home streaming regardless of account status, but you would have to use a mobile device or tablet.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

shwru980r said:


> I think you might be able to access the content on each other's Bolt using out of home streaming regardless of account status, but you would have to use a mobile device or tablet.


You can also do out of home streaming at online.tivo.com on a desktop.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DVR_Dave said:


> You can also do out of home streaming at online.tivo.com on a desktop.


Apparently, this has worked for some, but not others; I don't believe that TiVo ever formally released this feature (it may have been beta-ing it a few years ago). A no-go for me.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> Apparently, this has worked for some, but not others; I don't believe that TiVo ever formally released this feature (it may have been beta-ing it a few years ago). A no-go for me.


I'm surprised that it works behind my firewall at work, since the TiVo app is blocked.


----------

